# Fluorescent green Lights?



## Catfisher' (Mar 16, 2010)

Have any of yall ever used em' to attract fish? I heard it attracts plankton, which attracts bait fish, which attracts big fish. Is this true?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2010)

I have used various lights offshore to attract squid and such - which in turn attracts bigger fish - On the hydroglow web site they have photos of people using them from crappie

https://www.hydroglow.com/


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 16, 2010)

We use them during the summer to attract baitfish so that we can catch white bass and hybrids. I hear that they are equally effective with crappie but I have not tried that yet.

I can tie off to one of the bridges that spans KY Lake and lower the light and have a bait ball swarming the length of my boat and nearly 30 feet deep in less than an hour.


----------



## Catfisher' (Mar 16, 2010)

but they cost so much!!! Do you have any Idea if any of these would work?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2010)

A cheaper alternative is to get some big glow sticks and use those under the boat - not as bright, but they will pull bait fish


----------



## Catfisher' (Mar 16, 2010)

I just found a Real good place: https://www.fishinglightsetc.com/index.html

a chart on their site: https://www.fishinglightsetc.com/LightsbyComparison.html

The light Im gonna get: https://www.fishinglightsetc.com/AquaStarCombo-II.html


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 16, 2010)

They aren't that bad.

I have the Magnum 18" flourescent.

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=netcon&id=0002034012670a&navCount=1&podId=0002034&parentId=&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IA&rid=&parentType=&indexId=&cmCat=netcon&cm_ven=netcon&cm_cat=Bing&cm_pla=optronics%20green&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080&hasJS=true

I wouldn't go with just the cheapest thing that you can find. Those halogen lights really pull on a battery. The flourescent or led's are the way to go. The green color seems to draw a lot fewer bugs than the white lights, also.


----------



## Catfisher' (Mar 16, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> They aren't that bad.
> 
> I have the Magnum 18" flourescent.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was gonna get at first. How well do they work?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh yeah - you make sure that they are legal in your State

I know that they are not legal in Delaware for fresh or salt water

(Good thing we only use them beyond State waters - well beyond like 40 miles past :mrgreen: )


----------



## Catfisher' (Mar 16, 2010)

Their legal here


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 16, 2010)

Catfisher' said:


> Thats what I was gonna get at first. How well do they work?



I honestly couldn't tell you how many fish I have caught with that light. It has been a bunch.

No problems whatsoever from it, either. It does take a pretty good weight to submerge it. I can't remember if I have a 12 or 16 ounce on mine.


----------



## Catfisher' (Mar 17, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Catfisher' said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I was gonna get at first. How well do they work?
> ...


awesome, I might have to get that, I can find 12 ounces and 16.


----------



## Rat (Mar 17, 2010)

I use the 12 and 20 inchers. I have several of the green and a few of the whites left, I use all of them, it just depends on what I pull out of the box. I have seen no difference in bait or fish coming to different color lights. I use a coleman lantern above the water so I gotta deal with bugs no matter what color is in the water. 

I am going to put thru hull fishing lights in my GF-16, just throw a switch and they are on, no wires to trip over or digging in boxes. 

i use the fluorescents because they are cheap, eventually I will upgrade to the LED tho.


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 7, 2010)

https://www.aeratorsaquatics4lakesnponds.com/Departments/Green-Monster-Underwater-Fishing-Lights.aspx

check these out, my company sells them


----------

